# Hobie?



## Northerner (Jan 23, 2018)

Haven't seen you around for a bit @HOBIE, I hope everything is OK with you


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 23, 2018)

@HOBIE, hope you're OK & just taking a rest from the group.


----------



## AJLang (Jan 23, 2018)

@HOBIE  I really hope that you are ok. Please let us know how you are x


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 23, 2018)

@HOBIE
Where are thou??
Hope you are OK.
Let's na marra.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jan 23, 2018)

Hope you're alreet canny lad.


----------



## Wirrallass (Jan 24, 2018)

According to HOBIES profile he was last seen on 13 January but it doesn't say which thread. Hope you're ok friend.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 24, 2018)

Haven't seen @Pumper_Sue around lately either. Hope all is OK with you, Sue


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 24, 2018)

Or @Bubbsie.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jan 24, 2018)

more familiar names going


----------



## Robin (Jan 24, 2018)

Come to think of it, anyone seen Lin (@Ljc  ) recently? ( Just checked, she was on this morning, but didn't post. Should have looked at that first)


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 24, 2018)

Thank you very much everyone !  I escaped yesterday after being inside hosp.  Was done in with two illnesses. Was happily at work on the Saturday then Sun morning meter would not go below 33 !   Straight to A&E after attempts to sort. DKA & Strep A in blood stream, Caught another infection in there. Very high Keytones throughout      ON THE MEND !


----------



## stephknits (Jan 24, 2018)

What a nightmare, Hobie.  Thanks so much for checking in and glad you are on the mend.  We missed you


----------



## stephknits (Jan 24, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> Or @Bubbsie.


I was wondering about Bubbsie too


----------



## silentsquirrel (Jan 24, 2018)

Welcome back, Hobie, hope the recovery continues.


----------



## silentsquirrel (Jan 24, 2018)

stephknits said:


> I was wondering about Bubbsie too



I think Bubbsie has gone over to the orange one.........


----------



## stephknits (Jan 24, 2018)

silentsquirrel said:


> I think Bubbsie has gone over to the orange one.........


Noooooooo


----------



## Robin (Jan 24, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Thank you very much everyone !  I escaped yesterday after being inside hosp.  Was done in with two illnesses. Was happily at work on the Saturday then Sun morning meter would not go below 33 !   Straight to A&E after attempts to sort. DKA & Strep A in blood stream, Caught another infection in there. Very high Keytones throughout      ON THE MEND !


Goodness, Hobie, a bit of excitement you could have done without! Glad you're on the mend now.


----------



## Lisa66 (Jan 24, 2018)

Good to see you back Hobie . How dreadful, scary stuff. Good to hear you're on the mend now. Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 25, 2018)

I don't like doing half a job


----------



## Northerner (Jan 25, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Thank you very much everyone !  I escaped yesterday after being inside hosp.  Was done in with two illnesses. Was happily at work on the Saturday then Sun morning meter would not go below 33 !   Straight to A&E after attempts to sort. DKA & Strep A in blood stream, Caught another infection in there. Very high Keytones throughout      ON THE MEND !


Agh! Sorry to hear this @HOBIE  Glad to hear you are on the mend


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 25, 2018)

Glad your back @HOBIE 
Sorry you had a bad time but are on the mend now


----------



## AJLang (Jan 25, 2018)

Hobie so glad to see you're back but what a scary time you've had. Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Wirrallass (Jan 25, 2018)

So sorry to hear you've been very poorly HOBIE but glad you're back with us in one piece ~ you take care now do you hear x


----------



## New-journey (Jan 25, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Thank you very much everyone !  I escaped yesterday after being inside hosp.  Was done in with two illnesses. Was happily at work on the Saturday then Sun morning meter would not go below 33 !   Straight to A&E after attempts to sort. DKA & Strep A in blood stream, Caught another infection in there. Very high Keytones throughout      ON THE MEND !


Glad you are getting better and sounds a nightmare for you.


----------



## New-journey (Jan 25, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> Or @Bubbsie.


I do miss @Bubbsie's humour and support, it's strange when people go, they are missed!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jan 25, 2018)

Good to hear you're on the mend @HOBIE, take it easy and rest x


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Jan 25, 2018)

New-journey said:


> I do miss @Bubbsie's humour and support, it's strange when people go they are missed!


Bubbsie was enthusiastic, supportive, generous and fun to have around.  I'm not surprised that she's missed.


----------



## Amigo (Jan 25, 2018)

Marsbartoastie said:


> Bubbsie was enthusiastic, supportive, generous and fun to have around.  I'm not surprised that she's missed.



As are you as a regular poster toastie!


----------



## Amigo (Jan 25, 2018)

Get well soon Hobie. I thought you must just be busy working or out on your bike.


----------



## Flower (Jan 25, 2018)

Sorry to hear you've been so poorly Hobie. Glad to hear you're home now and hope you feel much better soon.


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 25, 2018)

Aye, get mended quick, Hobie, but don’t rush to get back in action. That’s always the temptation when you’re self employed.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Jan 25, 2018)

Amigo said:


> As are you as a regular poster toastie!


Caring for a sick relative has left me little time for anything else.

Get well soon Hobie.


----------



## Amigo (Jan 25, 2018)

Marsbartoastie said:


> Caring for a sick relative has left me little time for anything else.
> 
> Get well soon Hobie.



Sorry to hear that hun. It’s something I understand only too well.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jan 25, 2018)

Glad your on the mend


----------



## khskel (Jan 25, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Thank you very much everyone !  I escaped yesterday after being inside hosp.  Was done in with two illnesses. Was happily at work on the Saturday then Sun morning meter would not go below 33 !   Straight to A&E after attempts to sort. DKA & Strep A in blood stream, Caught another infection in there. Very high Keytones throughout      ON THE MEND !


Glad to hear you are on the mend


----------



## Wirrallass (Jan 25, 2018)

New-journey said:


> I do miss @Bubbsie's humour and support, it's strange when people go, they are missed!


I miss @Bubbsie too @New-journey ~ very much so. She was a popular supportive member of this forum IMO who gave encouragement & help to those struggling with their respective diabetes ~ in particular the Newbies ~ and who injected a sense of humour into her posts to lift our spirits especially in the waking thread when she would cheer me up and others, if our bgls were misbehaving. If you are reading this Bubbsie then I hope you are keeping well.

@HOBIE. Apologies for hijacking this thread.


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 25, 2018)

wirralass said:


> I too miss @Bubbsie NJ ~ very much so. She was a popular supportive member of this forum IMO who gave encouragement & help to those struggling with their respective diabetes ~ in particular the Newbies ~ and who injected a sense of humour into her posts to lift our spirits especially in the waking thread when she would cheer me & others up if our bgls were misbehaving. If you are reading this Bubbsie then I hope you are keeping well.
> 
> @HOBIE. Apologies for hijacking this thread.


@Bubbsie is a star in my opinion who helped me a lot in the early days together with you WL and a few others.
In my opinion a gem.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 25, 2018)

Glad to hear your on the mend hobie.


----------



## Martin Canty (Jan 25, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> below 33 !


Holy S***, that almost looks like it's measured in my units (mg/Dl)... Glad to hear that you are on the mend....


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jan 25, 2018)

Sorry to hear this Hobie - scary stuff but I'm glad you're now back home and feeling better.


----------



## Carolg (Jan 26, 2018)

Sorry to hear you have been poorly Hobie. Good you are on the mend


----------



## Wirrallass (Jan 26, 2018)

Carolg said:


> Sorry to hear you have been poorly homie. Good you are on the mend


.homie? Is this HOBIE's new nickname then?


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 26, 2018)

Typo epidemic alert....


----------



## Wirrallass (Jan 26, 2018)

Carolg said:


> Sorry to hear you have been poorly Hobie. Good you are on the mend


----------



## FM001 (Jan 26, 2018)

Often wonder what past members are doing now, what ever happened to Rob, he was a regular contributor to the forum when I joined here and always talked a lot of sense, sure he was a moderator around that time.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 26, 2018)

I remember a regular called Cowboy Bob who was diagnosed around the same time as me.  Then when his HbA1c came back in the 20's, he left.


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 26, 2018)

Is that 20 in old numbers or new? Presumed v.ill if the former, cured if the latter.


----------



## eggyg (Jan 26, 2018)

Ah man Hobie, just caught up with this. Get well soon bonny lad.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 26, 2018)

toby said:


> Often wonder what past members are doing now, what ever happened to Rob, he was a regular contributor to the forum when I joined here and always talked a lot of sense, sure he was a moderator around that time.


Rob tweets a lot  Yes, he was a moderator for a while


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 26, 2018)

toby said:


> Often wonder what past members are doing now, what ever happened to Rob, he was a regular contributor to the forum when I joined here and always talked a lot of sense, sure he was a moderator around that time.



Robster is still on Twitter occasionally.

Edit: oops! Didn’t read to bottom of thread!


----------



## Wirrallass (Jan 26, 2018)

@HOBIE. How's you doing fella ~ feeling any better?
WL


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Jan 26, 2018)

Better things must happen than typing on a poxy iPad lol ...


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 26, 2018)

wirralass said:


> @HOBIE. How's you doing fella ~ feeling any better?
> WL


Hello Wirralass ! There's me planning to see my mate tomorrow & my wifes telling me to sit still till I am better,  She knows !   I have to behave


----------



## Wirrallass (Jan 26, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Hello Wirralass ! There's me planning to see my mate tomorrow & my wifes telling me to sit still till I am better,  She knows !   I have to behave


If you have any sense HOBIE I would abide by your wife's advice if I were you ~ we women know what's best for our menfolk even tho they don't always agree!!! You take care now and do as you're told by your missus!!!
Get your mates to visit you!!!
WL


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 27, 2018)

@Bluebaldybob (that may not be quite accurate) was once on here, first because his daughter got T1, then because he himself got T2.


----------



## Carolg (Jan 28, 2018)

@lynndavies went away for holidays  in her camper-van.


----------



## SHORAN (Jan 29, 2018)

As far as I can tell Bubbsie has been banned from this forum - for 6 months I think. She was communicating with me and maybe a few others re; advice writing to your doctor to convince him / her to supply blood strips on prescription etc 

Seems to me, that 'diabetes org' didn't take too kindly to that so......


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jan 29, 2018)

SHORAN said:


> As far as I can tell Bubbsie has been banned from this forum - for 6 months I think.


Can I ask how we can may find out?


----------



## Robin (Jan 30, 2018)

SHORAN said:


> Seems to me, that 'diabetes org' didn't take too kindly to that so....


It seemed to me the opposite. There was a long thread where forum members were asking her to publish her 'model letter' so that more people could access her help, but she preferred to help people privately, and her wish was respected.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 30, 2018)

It does not say Banned on her profile.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jan 30, 2018)

grovesy said:


> It does not say Banned on her profile.


I'm unable to see her profile.


----------



## Sally71 (Jan 30, 2018)

There are loads of people who I remember who haven't posted on here for a while, I guess people just move on sometimes. Hanmillmum, bev, DeusXM, Monica, KookyCat etc etc to name but a few.  I particularly used to enjoy DeusXM's posts, he didn't post every day but when he did it was always interesting, informative, well written and often hilarious.  I miss him 

By the way I hope you are feeling better Hobie, listen to your wife!


----------



## grovesy (Jan 30, 2018)

If you go to the thread Campaign on Test Strips, she is one of the last contributors.


----------



## Mark T (Jan 30, 2018)

People get involved in different things, move on and stop contributing.  I'm guilty of that as well.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 30, 2018)

I took a few months off too a while back & it's easy to carry on with other things & near enough forget about the forum for a while.


----------



## SHORAN (Jan 30, 2018)

I contributed to a lively thread about testing strips for T2s. Bubbsie was advising me privately and probably other members too ( as Robin said earlier ) This as far as I can tell seemed to tip 'the powers that be' over the edge.... and Bubbsie was indeed then banned from the forum until April 2018, Bubbsie -  told me so - through a friend of hers.
I believe she was shocked and bemused.

She didn't want her letter / ideas to be made very public. Understandably so.

All she'd done was post something that she strongly believed in. She was happy to try assist others get what they needed ( blood strips - on prescription ) to tackle their diabetes. She was actively advising those that needed some ideas / tips  - mostly privately via internal emails.

That's that. So you know what happened now - I think !

Sad !


----------



## Amigo (Jan 30, 2018)

What’s this got to do with Hobie and his recent absence through illness? 

I’m not sure it’s entirely appropriate discussing the situation of other members on here without their permission.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jan 30, 2018)

I hope the detour from one members absence to another's hasn't offended anyone. I sometimes wonder what has happened to people and how they are.
Glad you're back @HOBIE and posting. How are you doing?


----------

